# Helper springs vs. Add A Leaf



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

I was told to add helper springs or Add A Leaf to my rear end for the weight of the sander and the salt/ sand. I have ordered timbrens to put on also but i need something else i think. I was looking for new shocks because mine are shot. I am told that shocks dont handle the weight its the springs that do all the hard work. So if i added helpers it would handle more weight i am thinking. Any one have experience with helper springs or Add A Leafs? Please let me know the right road to take. This is what i have found on helper springs. http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/3510-250C.html#ITEMIMG


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

The spring system in your link should help you...Just remember that springs alone do not increase your trucks load capacity. Axles, tires and the frame also have their limits.....


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

lawnmedic said:


> The spring system in your link should help you...Just remember that springs alone do not increase your trucks load capacity. Axles, tires and the frame also have their limits.....


This is true as usually it is the tires and/or springs that limit capacity because the rear axles themselves in HD 3/4 and 1 tons usually have a bit of reserve capacity in them.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got overloads on mine and they work great. I've hauled over 2 ton back there before with no problems.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

I finally had my rear end lifted...I mean 2 new leafs added to each side..I foolishly had 2.2 yards last year in my 1.5 and was too lucky not to pop a spring at 3am. This year didn't want to risk it. It ran me about 250-275 installed..Now I need to address the front, do I go with coils or Timbrens? With a load of salt i have no problem..but w/o I scrape the bottom of the plow sometimes. I had about 1.5 yards in last night and it didn't really send the back down...huge difference..Hopefully next year i can get/afford a 3500..That depends on this year and so far doesn't look too good...Regards Jack


----------

